# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  MasterSpanish

## kalinka_vinnie

Hey, is there a forum dedicated to learn Spanish - just like MasterRussian is for Russian? All the google searches I've been getting link me to sucky forums. I want to find a forum alot like this one  ::  Only in Spanish! 
I am starting to learn Espanol!!!

----------


## Dogboy182

I think we are a one in a million find.

----------


## basurero



----------


## Vespre

Pues yo no conozco ninguno como el que buscas(claro que tampoco me he puesto a buscar).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

That's too bad  ::  There isn't even a forum where spanish people hang out? I see forums for Russian people all over the place... there must be one for spanish-speakers, no?  
I like forums better than pen-pals, because its easier to ask questions and have different answers. Don't have to go through the whole hassle of building a relationship  ::

----------


## basurero

> That's too bad  There isn't even a forum where spanish people hang out? I see forums for Russian people all over the place... there must be one for spanish-speakers, no?  
> I like forums better than pen-pals, because its easier to ask questions and have different answers. Don't have to go through the whole hassle of building a relationship

 What sort of forum? Not for learning the language I reckon...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, I am sure it would be possible to ask a question concerning the language to a forum where Spaniards/Latin Americans/South Americans/Other spanish-heritage people hang out... 
no?

----------


## basurero

Aqu

----------


## basurero

Actually that second one doesn't look too bad. I think I'll join.

----------


## Galince

> Actually that second one doesn't look too bad. I think I'll join.

 Absolutely!! The second one is perfect!! I've joined..  :: 
Thanks a lot, *basurero*!!

----------


## Vespre

Pues yo estoy en WordReference tambi

----------


## &lt;~A~&gt;

I want to join the second one but since I am learning Russian I don't think I should be learning two languages at once....Should I????

----------


## Rtyom

It depends only on you. If you a qucik learner, aren't able to confuse the two langauges, I guess it's possible.

----------


## Zaya

> I only know a few words in Russian and I have memorized the whole alphabet.

 I think it's too early. Maybe when you learn some Russian grammar, just to be able to read simple texts? Pronunciation also usually needs correction at this stage. 
PS: Please, correct my mistakes if there are any.

----------


## Zaya

> I am starting to learn Espanol!!!

 *Congratulations!*  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  I am starting to learn Espanol!!!   *Congratulations!*

 Yeah, my Congo ratz, too... Never heard of Espanol by the way... Maybe you wanted to say Espa

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Rtyom] 

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  I am starting to learn Espanol!!!   *Congratulations!*

 Yeah, my Congo ratz, too... Never heard of Espanol by the way... Maybe you wanted to say Espa

----------


## Rtyom

Oh. Kaliforniya Dreamin'   ::   :P   ::   
The Beach Boys wouldn't be very happy.   ::

----------


## mashamania

[quote=basurero]Aqu

----------


## Rtyom

Long time no see, mashamania!  ::

----------


## mashamania

Hey Rytom. Nice to be back.  ::   I'm back to try to continue my hopeless attempt at learning a little Russian.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Hey Rytom. Nice to be back.   I'm back to try to continue my hopeless attempt at learning a little Russian.

 And that's why you linger in the Spanish Lounge!   ::

----------


## mashamania

> Originally Posted by mashamania  Hey Rytom. Nice to be back.   I'm back to try to continue my hopeless attempt at learning a little Russian.    And that's why you linger in the Spanish Lounge!

 Well, to pick up a little Spanish too on the way.  ::

----------

